# Stuck pixel already?



## electron (Aug 23, 2011)

Hello everyone. 
While using my charge this morning, I noticed that my beautiful SAMOLED plus display has a suck pixel on it already! I loved the display, and a constant black spot is quite annoying!

I got the phone in july, do you think I could/should trade it in for a new one? (or should I be a little more dubious and wait until the bionic is out and then see what they say?)

Sent from my SCH-I510


----------



## fortesquieu (Jul 20, 2011)

Did you try using any pixel fix app from the market to try to "unstuck" it? If it's dead pixel, the only way is to exchange it.


----------



## electron (Aug 23, 2011)

Yes I did try that. That said the pixel isn't dead, its stuck on red.

Sent from my SCH-I510


----------



## fortesquieu (Jul 20, 2011)

electron said:


> Yes I did try that. That said the pixel isn't dead, its stuck on red.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510


one of the subpixels is dead, unfortunately. My previous Charge had exactly the same problem, stuck red pixel, so I exchanged it.

I believe it's green.


----------



## electron (Aug 23, 2011)

"fortesquieu said:


> one of the subpixels is dead, unfortunately. My previous Charge had exactly the same problem, stuck red pixel, so I exchanged it.
> 
> I believe it's green.


If you don't mind me asking, how old was your charge when you exchanged it?

Sent from my SCH-I510


----------



## fortesquieu (Jul 20, 2011)

electron said:


> If you don't mind me asking, how old was your charge when you exchanged it?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510


that was a refurbished phone for my previous faulty Charge. it was stuck at red too. but it was able to display blue, except green.


----------

